# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  LIBRO VIRTUAL - EXPORTANDO PERÚ AGRICULTURA 2012 - 2013

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí           ***LIBRO VIRTUAL - EXPORTANDO PERÚ AGRICULTURA 2012 - 2013* En esta edición presentamos datos (de abril del 2012 a marzo del 2013) de los principales productos agrícolas, así como la información de los mayores exportadores peruanos; destinos, y temporadas de exportación.Esta información es tomada de una base de datos, que incluye las exportaciones de las 206 principales partidas arancelarias del sector agrícola, estas partidas se agrupan en 71 productos, que son los que encontrará en la presente edición.En el capítulo de exportadores mostramos los detalles de 197 empresas que exportaron estos productos por un valor superior a 2.5 millones de dólares (FOB).   *WWW.INFORMACCION.COM*      Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 sm.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía Artículo: Perú tendría la inflación más baja en América Latina en 2012 y 2013 Exportando Perú: Agricultura 2009 -  2010 (Libro) EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura (2008-2009) Desayuno de presentación del Libro: Transpariencia y concentración bancaria en el Perú

----------

